# Rescued Rosy Bourke Parakeets



## Skylar8662 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, I haven't been on here for quite a long time I have two budgies, two parrotlets and I just took in two rosy bourke parakeets that came from a hoarding situation and were rescued by my local SPCA. They are in rough shape and I have a vet appointment already set up for them. We have no info on these birds since they were from a hoarder, but one of them is banded and I wanted to know if there was a way to look up the band and figure out where the bird came from? The band says RB (horizontal) 05 (vertical) ENG (vertical) 031 (horizontal).


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cute little guys. My mother has a Rosy Bourke's. Such a gentle bird, not at all as hyper or assertive as budgies. Not as noisy either. Good luck with the vet results (they're in quarantine, right?) and good for you for saving them !

I'm not a breeder or an expert on bands, but I've been around birds long enough to be somewhat familiar . Some bands have more info than others. Some will have the breeder's name or initials, (in the US) the state abbreviation, year of hatch and a number for breeder's record keeping. Looks like 05 probably means 10 years old and 031 is it's number. It's siblings might have been something like 029, 030, 032, 033... etc. for example.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How lucky for those sweet birds you have taken them. Perhaps you can get in touch with the Parrot society or some such organisation and ask them the protocol for the bands?


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! I'm glad you rescued them! I hope they feel better soon!:hug:


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Very noble of you to provide these birds shelter and take them in. I wish good luck to you and the hope the birds get well soon.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Karma to you for taking in these poor darlings, I hope they feel much better soon and keep us updated on their condition! :hug:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow, your little Bourkies are in pretty rough shape. Wonderful of you to save them.. I can only imagine how neglected they've been.
Sorry I'm no help on the bands.. I can never make heads or tails of them.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rescued*

If the band is metal, you might check L & M bands to see if they service a bourkes club. year looks like 05 /owner initial ENG/ 031 the number assigned the bird by the breeder for year 05. If ther were a vertical like BAA or ABS this would indicate an association. My guess ENG is breeders number. So check for contact by breeder or a known bourkes owner that may be part of a group. This is for US. I know nothing about other countries. Also check a bourkes owner in your area, who may know the breeder. This is an older bird. and a good Idea to get a vet check/beak and claw clip. This old and and condition the bird has strong genetics behind the bird. Bless you for caring. Such a sweet bird. These birds like swings and shiny bells like budgies but introduce slowly as many people do not work with them much and they sit all day on perches. They like Manu roses and Kabobs as well for chewing exercise. We like to work with mental stimulation. They do quite well when engaged. The will mix with very laid back budgies Where bourkes are equal or larger number. My experience working with them. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Also make sure to get some blood work done. Pbfd and psittacosis defo.

My bourkes love toys and fluttering about everywhere. They are more active at dawn and dusk so may disturb other birds who are still roosting at these times.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear these obviously neglected little ones have made it into your care. Bless you for this and may you be wonderfully rewarded...


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Generally breeder rings should go something like this: breeders initials, year, country and bird/baby number (there can be more info on the ring but this is the usual) So, RB (initials), 05 (year - I'm guessing 2005), ENG (country - I'm guessing england) and 031 (bird number: usually from 01 - 100) however if the person was with a club/where they got the got the rings... it may be a bit different (some people put phone numbers, ect.)

That's usually the info they ask for if your buying/ordering personslised breeder rings


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Raix said:


> Generally breeder rings should go something like this: breeders initials, year, country and bird/baby number (there can be more info on the ring but this is the usual) So, RB (initials), 05 (year - I'm guessing 2005), ENG (country - I'm guessing england) and 031 (bird number: usually from 01 - 100) however if the person was with a club/where they got the got the rings... it may be a bit different (some people put phone numbers, ect.)
> 
> That's usually the info they ask for if your buying/ordering personslised breeder rings


Ive never known the country to be on a ring before?


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*It's not a country... ENG is initials of breeders.. RB is Rosey Bourke ... sounds like the breeder bought the bands and put what they want on it. 05 is the year it was born, and 031 is the number*


----------

